

SimpleDB is BerkeleyDB - kkim
http://chatterbox.pydinner.org/post/21675996

======
nickb
Hmm... if it's BDB, why is SDB lacking so many functionality of BDB then?!

After a cursory look, SDB has more in common with Mnesia than with BDB.

[http://erlang.mirror.libertine.org/doc/apps/mnesia/Mnesia_ch...](http://erlang.mirror.libertine.org/doc/apps/mnesia/Mnesia_chap2.html#2)

------
jey
That's a totally speculative inference. Amazon is a big company, and just
because someone in Amazon wrote a BDB interface for erlang doesn't mean
SimpleDB is erlang + BDB.

------
ijoshua
Here-say and speculation, although not that far fetched.

------
davidu
Not true.

~~~
pius
I don't believe any of this hogwash . . . SimpleDB is clearly just a big
memory-resident hash table.

